# Configuration du clavier, action de Caps lock



## Calor45 (8 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai une personne de mon entourage qui &#224; recemment (hier) switch&#233; sur un magnifique Imac 24", seulement encore un peu trop habitu&#233; &#224; l'utilisation d'un autre OS il aimerait configurer l'action de la touche caps lock ( verrouillage des majuscules ) pour que celle ci puis &#234;tre d&#233;sactiv&#233;e en appuyant sur Shift; Bref comme certaines configuration de Windows.

Merci pour votre aide.

Dans le m&#234;me registre :
Comment remplacer le , ( virgule ) du pav&#233; num&#233;rique par un . ( point ) ?

Longue vie &#224; Macg&#233; !


----------



## eriamel (2 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a-t-il une réponse à cette ancienne question, cela m'interesserait beaucoup !


----------



## LaRose (29 Janvier 2009)

Pour pouvoir avoir un point à la place de la virgule sur le pavé numérique, il faut passer le clavier en français numérique par l'internationale. Pour le déverrouillage des majuscules j'ai pas encore trouvé !!! Mais je cherche, parce que ça m'énerve.


----------



## cyl_new9 (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'ai switché sur MacBook Pro et je n'ai connu que Windows que je connais sur le bout des doigts coté fonctionalités.
C'est un peu déroutant au départ certes, mais je m'adapte sauf concernant le déverrouillage des majuscules qui ne s'opère qu'avec la touche Capslocks.

L'intérêt  de* déverouiller avec shift *est d'indéniable pour certains

1 - lorsque l'on tape de ses dix doigts sans jamais regarder le clavier depuis toujours, il suffit de faire shift + la première lettre de sa phrase en majuscule et une fois relachée tout suit en minuscule comme on le veut sans se préoccuper de rien

2 - si on ne sait plus si on est en maj ou non, une petite tapote sur shift sans regarder la diode majuscule et on est en minuscule quoi qu'il en soit. 
*Bref, on ne lache pas l'écran des yeux en aucun cas.​*Moi aussi en parcourant les forum j'ai trouvé l'astuce pour les nombres, mais pour la majuscule, rien du tout.
Si quelqu'un a la réponse, il est le bienvenu et je le remercie d'avance !!


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2009)

C'est gentil d'expliquer comment ça marche avec Ouinedoze, on ne savait pas.

Le principe de Mac OS X est le même que sous UNIX et je ne vois pas pourquoi il changerait (quoique, avec Apple on ne sait jamais ...) mais il n'est pas impossible que quelque nostalgique des machines à écrire ou de Ouinedoze ait développé une astuce pour revenir au merveilleux système qu'il venait de quitter ...

Toujours est-il que ce sera pour le sous-forum de Personnalisation.

PS : C'est là que l'on voit la supériorité du système de MicroMou : lui, il comprend l'option qui permet à l'unixien égaré d'être moins malheureux ...


----------



## cyl_new9 (7 Septembre 2009)

A priori je n'ai pas du poser une question suffisamment intéressante ou bien je ne comprends pas la réponse.
Tant pis, et merci quand même.
Peut être que plus personne ne tape comme on l'apprend à l'école.


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2009)

C'est parce que tu as appris sur Ouinedoze (et sans aller modifier le comportement du clavier dans les préférences régionales) ou sur une machine à écrire.

Tout le monde n'est pas allé à la même école, voilà tout.

PS : j'ai toujours trouvé complètement idiot que, une fois CAPSLOCK activé, le & devienne un 1. Sur UNIX, d'une manière générale, la touche sert à passer des caractères alphabétiques en capitales, les autres étant conservés. Cela me paraît plus rationnel et adapté à l'outil (sans compter que ça correspond au nom de la touche). Ouinedoze reprend le fonctionnement de la machine à écrire sur ce point (tout comme le CRLF d'ailleurs) et pourquoi pas. Mais un ordinateur peut faire mieux qu'une machine à écrire ...


----------



## cyl_new9 (8 Septembre 2009)

Alors je vais présenter les choses différemment.

Comment fait-on pour savoir si l'on est en majuscule ou minuscule sans jamais regarder le clavier et sans faire de frappe à effacer aussitôt parce que pas bon.

J'ai soumis le cas à mes amies qui tapent aussi à dix doigts sans regarder, et pour elles aussi c'est agaçant de devoir se préoccuper si oui ou non on est en majuscule.

Bompi, j'intègre parfaitement que pour beaucoup d'applications mon réglage est inutile et stupide mais pour ceux qui tapent des textes au kilomètre toute la journée c'est important.
A part ceci, il est facile d'apprendre une nouvelle place pour les touches (je parle de - @ ! = ... etc) ça, c'est pas un problème.

J'attends de mon Macbook pro qu'il me comprenne un peu non ?


----------



## XAV31 (9 Mars 2010)

Alors, On va finir par trouver quelqu'un d'astucieux ou alors il n'existe pas de solution ? 
Ce serait aussi pas mal de pas se faire tèj chaque fois qu'on pose une question pratique qui ne parait pas utile à l'autre... thank you de votre tolérance pour les nouveaux macusers.


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2010)

Ça, c'est le meilleur moyen pour s'attirer des remarques désobligeantes. 

Pour ma part, j'ai déjà indiqué ma préférence et le comportement de OS X me convient parfaitement ; je ne pense d'ailleurs pas avoir été désagréable ...

C'est plutôt à ceux qui souhaitent un _autre_ fonctionnement de fouiller sur Internet pour trouver une solution. Et de poster la réponse pour en faire profiter tout le monde.

Bonne recherche


----------



## AnnC21 (9 Mars 2010)

Remarque qui sert à rien : sur ouindoze je devais aussi repasser par cap locks pour déverouiller, shift ça me permettait "d'inverser" (écrire en minuscule ou taper une virgule...) :rateau:

En même temps je ne comprend pas bien le sens de la phrase "il suffit d'appuyer sur shift + la première lettre de la phrase et relâcher pour faire la suite en minuscule", ben c'est toujours comme ça  (shift + a =A...)
A moins que tu n'utilisais la touche cap locks pour faire UNE majuscule en début de phrase... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2010)

Sous Ouinedoze, tu as une option pour déverrouiller CAPS Lock avec SHIFT ou avec CAPS Lock. Et pour OS X, il n'y a pas l'option.


----------



## cyl_new9 (19 Avril 2010)

Coucou,

Alors donc j'ai continué à chercher (ailleurs bien sûr) et je suis convaincue qu'il n'y a pas de solutions pour ce déverrouillage majuscule, tout simplement que les dévelopeurs chez Mac ont dû l'oublier parce que visiblement tout le monde s'en tape, enfin presque... on est au moins 3 ici.
C'est vrai aussi que je n'ai pas trouvé l'accueil sympa, mais je comprends, les petits bleus c'est agaçant, comme les petits enfants en bas âge pour ceux qui n'en ont pas.
Donc je laisse tomber, je me mets à regarder un peu le clavier et j'use la touche efface un peu plus qu'avant.


----------



## cleber (11 Avril 2011)

toujours pas de solution cyl_new9 ? j'ai un mac book pro depuis 1 mois et cette configuration me gêne aussi considérablement.
Dans windows je pouvais paramétrer cela dans le menu paramètres/options régionales mais visiblement sur Mac ça ne fonctionne pas ou en tous cas je n'ai pas trouvé. Ca fait partie des points Mac qui me gênent vraiment comme l'absence de la touche suppr (j'utilise la combinaison fn/back tab mais c'est vraiment pas terrible). 
Pour l'instant mon mac est beau mais pour le reste je suis tout sauf convaincu...on verra dans 6 mois.


----------



## Calderan (11 Avril 2011)

Moi ce qui me gêne, c'est le ton que prennent la plupart des personnes qui ne reçoivent pas de solution toute faite à leur problème.

Il vous reste une solution : sj@mac.com 

Un forum est fait pour discuter, s'entraider et partager ses connaissances, mais si personne n'est en mesure de vous aider, ça ne changera rien de cracher sur le forum. Au contraire, quelqu'un qui pourrait vous aider aura moins envie en voyant votre attitude.

C'était mon coup de gueule du jour. Pas constructif du tout mais ça fait du bien


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2011)

C'est à peu près ce que je dis au post #10, d'ailleurs.

Cela étant, le fil date un peu et les protagonistes initiaux ont dû abandonner et repasser sous Ouinedoze depuis bien longtemps


----------



## cyl_new9 (11 Avril 2011)

He bien non cher Cleber, pas de solution à cette question. 
Je m'y suis faite, car j'avoue que depuis septembre 2009 (date d'achat de mon macbookpro) je ne l'ai jamais plus laché car il est très bien pour l'usage que j'en fait. Essentiellement surf sur internet, visionnage de film, musique et son.
Pour la touche suprim, je l'ai sur le clavier amovible que j'ai acheté sinon ton astuce est tout aussi valable (sauf que je ne m'en souviens jamais lol)

Bompi je  ne retourne pas sur pc sauf au bureau (par force) et puis tout le monde a l'habitude de switcher les majuscule avec la touche verr maj, personne ne comprends au bureau, ça agace tout le monde, donc j'ai remis le paramétrage original de xp. Tout le monde est content sauf une poignée de personnes (peu nombreuses lol) qui comprendront que ne jamais regarder son clavier est un super confort.

Je comprends que personne n'ai trouvé la solution puisqu'il n'y aurait pas de solution !!!!!!!!!!

Ps : Calderan je n'ai pas compris ton post


----------



## Calderan (12 Avril 2011)

cyl_new9 a dit:


> C'est vrai aussi que je n'ai pas trouvé l'accueil sympa, mais je comprends, les petits bleus c'est agaçant, comme les petits enfants en bas âge pour ceux qui n'en ont pas.





			
				XAV31 a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait aussi pas mal de pas se faire tèj chaque fois qu'on pose une  question pratique qui ne parait pas utile à l'autre... thank you de  votre tolérance pour les nouveaux macusers.


Mon post était une réponse à ce genre de remarque, et d'autre plus ironiques de ce post.

Mais bon comme je dis c'est pas constructif, mais ça fait du bien de le dire.
Quand je vois les membres actifs de ce forum qui essayent d'aider sur tout les domaines et qui se font "critiquer" quand ils n'ont pas de solutions, je trouve ça triste. En plus ça n'encourage pas à continuer d'aider. Ils consacrent du temps au autres alors qu'ils pourraient le consacrer à autre chose.

Bon jarrête là, je suis complètement hs


----------



## cleber (1 Juin 2011)

cyl_new9 a dit:


> He bien non cher Cleber, pas de solution à cette question.
> Je m'y suis faite, car j'avoue que depuis septembre 2009 (date d'achat de mon macbookpro) je ne l'ai jamais plus laché car il est très bien pour l'usage que j'en fait. Essentiellement surf sur internet, visionnage de film, musique et son.
> Pour la touche suprim, je l'ai sur le clavier amovible que j'ai acheté sinon ton astuce est tout aussi valable (sauf que je ne m'en souviens jamais lol)
> 
> ...


De retour sur le forum depuis pas mal de temps.
Merci bcp pour le message.
OK bien compris qu'il n'y a pas de solution. Entre-temps je découvre un peu plus chaque jour et c'est vraiment pas facile de basculer. 
Pour l'instant je cherche l'équivalent sous Excel de la fonction F2 raccourci qui permet d'entrer facilement dans la cellule pour la saisie et je ne trouve pas. On m'a dit crtl-U mais ça ne marche pas.
Je ne suis pas plus convaincu par mon mac qu'il y a 4 mois, surtout pour le prix...


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2011)

Il est étonnant que MicroMou n'indique nulle part quel est ce raccourci pour les versions Mac OS X d'Excel.

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est bien Ctrl-u, qui fonctionne bien chez moi, tant sur mon MB (clavier AZERTY) que sur mon MBP (clavier QWERTY). Il faut bien faire 'ctrl-u' et pas 'ctrl-shift-u'.


----------



## cyl_new9 (2 Juin 2011)

Tiens moi aussi si je tape ctrl+u, il y a un u dans la cellule et rien d'autre. (J'ai la suite Office pour mac à 1 euro pour l'achat d'un macbookpro.)
Ne connaissant pas le racourci je ne m'en suis jamais servi.


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2011)

Non, Ctrl+u donne bien l'équivalent de F2 de Excel/Windows dans Excel/Mac OS X.

Si ça ne marche pas c'est peut-être que tu as redéfini le raccourci par ailleurs.


----------



## Calderan (2 Juin 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Non, Ctrl+u donne bien l'équivalent de F2 de Excel/Windows dans Excel/Mac OS X.
> 
> Si ça ne marche pas c'est peut-être que tu as redéfini le raccourci par ailleurs.


Je viens de tester chez moi : ctrl + u fonctionne aussi.


----------



## Ziovass (2 Septembre 2011)

cleber a dit:


> toujours pas de solution cyl_new9 ? j'ai un mac book pro depuis 1 mois et cette configuration me gêne aussi considérablement.
> Dans windows je pouvais paramétrer cela dans le menu paramètres/options régionales mais visiblement sur Mac ça ne fonctionne pas ou en tous cas je n'ai pas trouvé. Ca fait partie des points Mac qui me gênent vraiment comme l'absence de la touche suppr (j'utilise la combinaison fn/back tab mais c'est vraiment pas terrible).


Je suis exactement comme toi.

J'en suis à mon 3° iMac. J'adore la beauté de l'engin, son silence, la qualité des graphismes, les applications cool que j'exploite à fond, Steve Jobs est mon idole, mais... Je ne me fais toujours pas et ne me ferai jamais à
- l'obligation d'utiliser CAPS LOCK pour enlever les majuscules (mais POURQUOI ????)
- l'absence de touche SUPPR, qui est encore plus insupportable sur l'iPAD car cette touche ne couterait rien à produire !

Au passage, je trouve aussi la gestion de la souris bien moins pratique que sur Windows. Je ne sais pas me l'expliquer. J'ai vu des forums aux US sur ce sujet, mais ça ne change pas trop.

Quand on sera tous au paradis, il y aura plein de beaux Macs et on pourra appuyer sur Shift pour repasser en minuscules et on aura tous une touche SUPPR en haut à droite de notre clavier et ça supprimera les caractères à droite du curseur, un truc de diiiiingue !


----------



## simoncelli (11 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un tout nouveau mac user, et pour mes besoins perso / pro, je vais utiliser le truc de micro mou en parallèle. Et je dépoussière donc ce vieux post car il m'intéresse beaucoup !

Tout d'abord, le souhait de paramétrer le comportement de CAPS LOCK est né d'un constat absolument insupportable : lorsque que j'appuie sur la touche Shift  (1) suivi d'une lettre, je veux et j'exige (2) que cette lettre apparaisse en CAPITALE (3) et non en minuscule. Cela me semble être un souhait raisonnable. Je ne demande pas que le mac me fournisse de la bière quand j'appuie sur la Touche À Bière (TAB)  .

Comme ce post est ancien, et que les fonctionnalités logicielles ont évoluées, je me tourne vers ceux qui ont l'habitude d'utiliser ce système depuis longtemps, et qui connaissent leurs machines par cœur sur le bout des doigts. Je suis également convaincu que je trouverais au sein de cette communauté un accueil chaleureux et bienveillant à l'égard d'un utilisateur qui a besoin d'un peu d'aide pour que le switch se passe merveilleusement bien.

Petit détail qui a son importance, je suis sous Mavericks. J'ai rencontré un problème de souris sous Yosemite, et je ne suis pas convaincu par le comportement de la nouvelle interface…

Si toutefois vous n'aviez pas la réponse, pourriez-vous m'indiquer une source d'information fiable et de confiance ? Merci d'avance !

(1) Le nom de cette touche c'est Shift, ce qui peut se traduire par décalage, changer. Un héritage des antiques machines à écrire dont la production a cessé il y a quelques années seulement, une page se tourne :'( . Ce n'est pas Maj ni inversion de Maj, et surtout le majuscule du symbole dollar $ n'est pas étoile * ! non mais…

(2) Je veux et j'exige que que ce cher Serge me fasse d'exquises excuses. Essayez de dire cette phrase plusieurs fois très vite 

(3) Ne pas confondre capitale et majuscule, c'est pas pareil http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitale_et_majuscule


----------



## simoncelli (5 Avril 2015)

up


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2015)

En-dehors du fait que je le ton ne m'engageait guère à répondre, j'ai ensuite réalisé que je ne comprenais pas l'objet de la demande (enfin : telle qu'elle est formulée).
En effet, si je reprends ceci :


> Tout d'abord, le souhait de paramétrer le comportement de CAPS LOCK est né d'un constat absolument insupportable : lorsque que j'appuie sur la touche Shift (1) suivi d'une lettre, je veux et j'exige (2) que cette lettre apparaisse en CAPITALE (3) et non en minuscule. Cela me semble être un souhait raisonnable. Je ne demande pas que le mac me fournisse de la bière quand j'appuie sur la Touche À Bière (TAB)  .


et que je fais le test : hé bien ! j'obtiens toujours une capitale quand j'appuie simultanément sur _shift_ et sur une touche représentant une lettre (a-z) sans diacritique. Que CapsLock soit activée ou non.
Il m'est ainsi difficile d'apporter une solution à un problème que je n'identifie pas...


----------

